# Finish for Shop Furniture (Router Table)



## harriw (May 10, 2012)

Hey folks,

I just finished up my new router table (loosely based on Steve Ramsey's (stevemarin) design with plenty of "Norm" influence - I'll post some pictures later on). I'm a big fan of the un-finished look, but I'm thinking I probably ought to put some sort of finish on this to protect it for its lifetime of use.

Problem is I'm not very knowledgable about finishes - my experience is limited mainly to minwax stains followed by polyeurethane (I've used both water and oil based) - mainly in "wood butcher" type projects, stair treads, and stuff like that.

But because of the (relatively) tight tolerances involved in the drawers, table trim-to-table height, etc., I don't want to use anything that will build up with any appreciable thickness. Otherwise my drawers won't fit, my table top edging will stick up above the table surface, etc. So Poly is out.

What would you folks recommend? Would I be Ok putting on some oil-based stain and calling it finished? Or is there something else out there that would seal things up better, but still soak in and not build at all?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Danish oil and some wax.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Tung oil , no wax maybe  or tung oil with paste wax ..


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

+2 on danish oil.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

+3 on danish oil.
I'd skip the wax.


----------



## harriw (May 10, 2012)

Sounds like Danish oil is the winner - I'm assuming it'll soak in without building on top of the wood?

Thanks!

-Bill


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Latex/acrylic interior wall paint topped with waterborne poly.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Dude, Clint, that's awesome!


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

I like the wax to keep friction down and to provide some moisture protection, but that's certainly an individual preference.

Danish oil won't build up a film finish, but will give it a little protection.

BTW, I'm of the school of thought that you shouldn't use a film finish anyway. It really wouldn't keep things from getting dinged up and really starts to look bad once it does…and refinishing is a pain. With an oil, you just sand it back a little and replenish when you think it needs it.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Danish oil and polish by buffing maybe.


----------

